# politically correct word?



## komodo (Dec 1, 2012)

Please forgive my ignorance, but I must be certain. Is it politically correct to refer to the fifth century BC Hebrews as Jews when writing a science fiction novel?


----------



## dale (Dec 1, 2012)

i'm almost sure it would either be jew or judean. i'm not 100% positive, though.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Dec 2, 2012)

There's nothing inherently offensive about the word "Jew."  It's just a name for that group of people and their religion.


----------



## Jeko (Dec 2, 2012)

Worrying about political correctness kills good talent.


----------



## Baron (Dec 2, 2012)

Jew is not a dirty word.  Those to whom it is have a real problem.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 2, 2012)

Agree with Baron.


----------



## shadowwalker (Dec 2, 2012)

Or are you asking for the _historically _correct word to use?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 2, 2012)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> There's nothing inherently offensive about the word "Jew."  It's just a name for that group of people and their religion.



There is if it is used pejoratively...


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Dec 2, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> There is if it is used pejoratively...



Which it's not.


----------



## komodo (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for your answers, it was simply to make sure I don’t offend anyone.


----------



## writerman (Dec 5, 2012)

We all have the right to offend as long as it libelous. Personally, for accuracy, I'd use the term that was used back in 5BC.


----------

